
Show HN: burn.fm - A new way to listen to music on Youtube - lunarlia
http://burn.fm/#newmix
======
guynamedloren
I'm probably stupid, but it took me far too long to realize how to play a song
:)

Other than that - really neat project!

~~~
tommi
That makes two of us. Perhaps an autoplay after adding first song would be
helpful.

~~~
mikle
Three now. How is the most basic action so hidden? Awesome design though, I
think you should add a way to import and save playlists.

~~~
lifeformed
I still don't know how to do it.

------
splatterdash
As someone who uses YouTube a lot to listen to music: thanks for this!

I have some comments + questions, though:

Comments:

1.The video feels too small for such a large screen estate. Perhaps add an
option to resize it? Or relocate it to the bottom of the screen or top of the
playlist, instead of using the corner..

2\. You should add an option to directly copy-paste the URL. As I see it now,
I can't even highlight it.

EDIT: 3. How do you determine which video gets played? Sometimes the video I
want is not the one as the top result, but #4 or even #5. Maybe add an option
to use the next video in the search results?

Questions:

1\. How did you create it? What do you use for the frontend and backend? Are
you planning to release the code somehow? (just curious)

Again, thanks :)! It feels very slick and I like the color scheme.

~~~
antidoh
2\. Copy/paste.

Right click on the flash player, click on "Copy video URL."

------
lunarlia
I used nothing but a text editor to write the frontend, and the backend is
entirely yourls: yourls.org. Song lists are stored directly in URLs using
iTunes IDs, and yourls shorturls them. A very preliminary version was
piggybacking on a third-party shorturling service. I plan to release the
source on github in the next couple of weeks.

The top result on a YouTube search for 'song title+band' is played. The Fail
button cycles through the next few results.

I agree that the video is a little too small. I've experimented with making
that a resizable window on the screen -- I'll try that again.

Copy button! Yes!

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
bjourne
Awesome stuff! But wont you get into trouble with Google for this site?
Because it is like Spotify, except much better. :) Previously, I used
<http://www.youtube-mp3.org/> to conveniently listen to music on youtube, but
it apparently ran into legal issues.

~~~
cbartlett
Anyone have any more info on this? I have an idea for a similar service with a
bit of a twist, but I've been put of as I thought this type of thing was
against youtube TOS.

Also, I've queued up and played a few tracks, but not seen any youtube
adverts, have I just been lucky or is there some way of removing them?

------
rektide
Where do the tracks come from for a tag?

Getting some good punk tonight! Well, aside from a Minutemen track that was in
there! ;p

Definitely some design challenges ahead. Make +Artist infinite scroll, put it
in the very upper left. Make +Genre into #Genre and put it one column right of
that. Put all the playlist controls in the third column, New/Random and
Shuffle/Loop. Cram the main header & social feeds right of that, include the
Add Tracks in the lower part, and then the video in your fourth and last
column.

That's my suggestion at a first pass anyways. There are three different tools
for adding songs, and knowing you need to click & do something with them is
priority #1 for new people, and needs to be minimal. The big search box
doesn't help, as it takes to much brain power to see something happen. The
+Artist and #Genre columns top left are to try to condense & make apparent
their utility, stress the need to do one of them asap. Search is more
advanced, people seeking shall find.

Great functionality! Love it. What's it coded in? Would be happy to rejigger
your front end code for the above.

------
igorgue
Man, you.fm is so 5 minutes ago. But seriously cool project :-)

------
saurik
While people are giving advice on burn.fm, there was a similar project
submitted here just a few hours prior that may also be of interest called
YouFM.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4404007>

~~~
alter8
HN has templates for submissions now? Both titles read exactly like this:

    
    
      Show HN: $MYAPP - A new way to listen to music on Youtube
    

(that was not a critic to either submission)

------
csmeder
Want some unsolicited UX advice?

Watch people use your interface (observational research/ usability testing)
and then iterate. They idea is great and the interface looks good but it seems
you haven't honed in on the mental model of your users and how they use the
interface.

How to usability test:

(Insider tip: Don't ever call it User Testing, you are not testing the User,
you are testing your interface. This my seem subtle, but it is not.)

\- Develop a test plan

\- Choose a testing environment

\- Find and select participants

\- Prepare test materials

\- Conduct the sessions

\- Debrief with participants and observers

\- Analyze data and observations

\- Create findings and recommendations

Read this article - [http://www.alistapart.com/articles/usability-testing-
demysti...](http://www.alistapart.com/articles/usability-testing-demystified/)

------
bradcarter
Congrats on the launch! It's always interesting to see different executions of
the same idea - I had actually launched something very similar earlier this
year: <http://www.deskamp.com>

I read the other day that most teens listen to music through YouTube,
something like 64%, so there is definitely a market out there for YouTube
music apps.

------
Jonovono
Related: Something I made awhile ago - <http://www.tunesicles.com> It allows
you to do the same thing but also search by album and add all of the songs off
it instantly!! But cool project. I like the hashtags feature.

~~~
rane
The UI is a mess. You need to do some work on that in order to compete with
other services.

~~~
Jonovono
Yeah, im not much of a designer. I'm working on it. But im not planning to
make money off it so its not getting my full attention right now. But if any
designers would like to work together. Let me know! I think it could be a cool
service!

------
speedyapoc
Shamelessly going to plug my app, YouTunes Live, which lets you create YouTube
audio playlists on iOS, as some readers may be interested:
<http://youtuneslive.com/download>

------
finetuning
It's fast and simple which is good.

When I want to share a track, I use toma.hk beaucse it does not care about the
content source. It can resolve tracks using a lot of different providers,
making sure my contacts will always be able to listen to it.

------
tymekpavel
This reminds me of the original 2007 version of songza -
<http://web.archive.org/web/20080111032427/http://songza.com/>

------
SkyMarshal
Nice start. I'd recommend a way to add songs by bulk, though. One at a time
can be very inefficient when you want, say, everything by your three favorite
artists.

~~~
Jonovono
Check out <http://www.tunesicles.com> ! You can add all songs off an artists
album at once.

~~~
gala8y
Oh, great to see link here. I suggested site to couple of friends, we loved it
and then it went dark. Thought it was gone, wouldnt recheck.

~~~
Jonovono
Awesome! Yeah went out of town and my server crashed. :( Should be good now.

------
aashpak1
Liked the clean UI. Very useful stuff. But it stopped after playing few (-5)
songs everytime, the youtube player keeps showing that the song is still
buffering.

------
iloveyouocean
A similar project that I created a couple years ago:

<http://viddyjam.com>

The idea was to create a classic MTV meets Youtube meets Pandora.

------
guard-of-terra
I type cyrillic text in: [барто готов] press enter, nothing happens.

This uncovers at least two problems. Poor unicode handling? No indication
leading to confusion?

------
eli
Didn't Google just shut down a couple of sites that ripped MP3s from videos? I
guess this is different because it only streams?

------
mcrittenden
Since we're listing similar sites, here's another one: <http://tubalr.com>

------
antidoh
This is great. It looks like what I would have made for myself, if I had the
chops and the design skills. Congrats.

------
rsamvit
Looks Great - your UX needs a lot of work though, It took me a long time to
figure out what to click

------
jlgreco
The message that pops up when you try to add a song twice made me laugh. Solid
site, well done.

------
dysoco
Well, the UX is kinda confusing. By the way... lyrics... please.

------
antidoh
Question for the class: What was the first song you added?

~~~
verve
The Strokes - Alone, Together

------
Inversechi
Awesome :) any plans for last.fm scobbling integration?

